# Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!



## Oberst Klink (30. Mai 2014)

*Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

Wie ich soeben erfahren habe, wird es künftig kein Rock am Ring mehr an seinem ursprünglichen Standort geben. Der neue Betreiber des Nürburgrings hat den Vertrag gekündigt. Weitere Hintergründe gibt es hier zu lesen: Beliebtes Rock-Festival: Veranstalter erklärt Aus für Rock am Ring am Nürburgring - Musik - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Ich hoffe natürlich, dass die Veranstaltung an einem anderen Ort weitergeführt wird. Es gäbe ja genug Stecken dafür, etwa Hockenheim, den Noris-Ring oder den Sachsen-Ring, usw. Und vielleicht kehrt das Festival auch irgendwann wieder an den Nürburgring zurück.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

Da haben die sich aber lecker ans Bein gepinkelt, das war es dann wohl mit schnell sicher Geld.


----------



## Fiftdey (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Da haben die sich aber lecker ans Bein gepinkelt, das war es dann wohl mit schnell sicher Geld.


 
dei Frage ist aber auch, was für Kosten Sie haben.


----------



## Erok (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

Hockenheimring bezweifel ich mal ganz stark, da ja parallel zu Rock am Ring auch noch Rock im Park in Nürnberg stattfindet.

Und Hockenheim und Nürnberg liegen da einfach zu dicht aneinander. Da bezweifel ich, daß das auf Dauer wirklich gut gehen würde.

Aber es wäre dennoch sehr sehr schade für RaR wenn es sich wirklich bewahrheitet, daß dort dieses mittlerweile traditionelle Festival nicht mehr stattfindet...

Greetz Erok


----------



## BertB (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

muss ja kein ring sein
ist rock im park auch nicht

obwohl...norisring...ist auch da


----------



## wolfgnag (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

>Der «Rheinzeitung» sagte Veranstalter Lieberberg, der Nürburgring hätte einen 25% grösseren Anteil am Gewinn haben wollen als bisher. Bisher tritt das Festival ein Drittel ihres Erlöses an den Nürburgring ab.<

SPEEDWEEK 24h Nürburgring - Nach Rock-am-Ring-Aus: Was droht nun dem Motorsport?


----------



## Oberst Klink (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, wo die Reise hingeht. Für die Tradition ist es natürlich ganz schlecht, immerhin fand RaR ja fast 30 Jahre am Nürburgring statt. Und da könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass sich das negativ auf das Festival an sich auswirkt. 

Interessant wird auch, ob dieser Autozuliferer Capricorn überhaupt ein neues Festival auf die Beine stellen kann, geschweige denn, ob es gleichwertig zu RaR sein könnte. Da muss man auch erst mal Überzeugungsarbeit leisten, gerade bei sehr namhaften Künstlern. 
Sollte Capricorn das nicht schaffen, hat man sich mit der Forderung nach den 25% zusätzlich zu den 33%, selbst ein Ei ins Nest gelegt. Immerhin kam durch RaR überhaupt Geld in die Kasse. Wenn man selbst kein Festival hinbekommt, fehlen dann eben diese 25% der Einnahmen von RaR.


----------



## thunderofhate (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

Von einem Drittel auf 5/12 ist schon eine happige Forderung. Vielleicht wird man sich ja doch noch entgegen kommen können.
Beide Parteien profitieren von einem Verbleib.


----------



## Wiggo (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

Wird doch vermutlich nur um Kphle gepokert


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Rock am (Nürburg)Ring vor dem Ende!*

Also laut den neusten Informationen wird Rock am Ring definitiv umziehen. Das "nachfolge"-Festival soll auf den ganz kreativen Namen "Grüne Hölle" hören und das Konzept von RaR 1:1 übernehmen. Also wird RaR quasi nur unter anderem Namen statt finden, ansonsten soll alles beim Alten bleiben. 

Blöder Weise sollen "Grüne Hölle" und RaR aber zur gleichen Zeit statt finden. Das bedeutet für Festival-Fans dann, dass man sich zwischen den beiden Festivals wird entscheiden müssen. Da wird man sich dann wohl zwei, drei Mal überlegen, welches Line-Up einem besser gefällt. 
Möglich wäre ja, dass einige Bands und Künstler auf beiden Festivals auftreten, sofern die Veranstalter da mitmachen und dem keinen Riegel vorschieben.


----------

